# Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for the awesome cards!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Doc!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius!

Sorry, no fancy card.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

I really like this card  Happy Birthday Dr. Morbius



Spooky1 said:


> Happy Birthday, Doc!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Doc!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Dr. Morbius!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Doc!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday DOC M you old fart LOL!!!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Doc!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Doc! Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a jar of dirt that is almost as old as Doc...lol

Happy Birthday Sparkles!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday Doc. You're probably younger than me 'cause I saw dirt invented. So, Happy Birthday youngster.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Doc!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks again guys, yes I had a very good B-day. I appreciate all the well wishes!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy belated B-Day, Doc! Can't believe another year has passed...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday Doc


----------

